# Westerly Police Captain Back From Suspension RI



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WESTERLY, R.I. -- *A suspended Westerly police captain has been cleared to return to work.

Capt. Lauren Matarese is the second-in-command and a 23 year veteran of the department.

In November she was abruptly suspended, though no reason was ever given publicly.

The _Westerly Sun _reports that she will return to work Jan. 9 and will use vacation time to be paid all through the months of suspension.

But, because of the police officer's Bill of Rights, neither side is giving any further details.

_Copyright 2005 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

